# What to ask about your adopted child...



## PDubs10612

Hi everyone...we are expecting to be placed with a toddler very soon and I am trying to get a list of questions together to ask the child's worker and birthmom. I am looking mostly for questions that the child may ask some day that a birthmom would know about her child to help them feel more connected to their past. I think I have most of the standard stuff but thinking more like these questions:

has he ever had....
- chicken pox?
- broken bone?
-surgery?
- a cavity?
what was his first word?
who was he named after?

Any suggestions would be appreciated :) and if anyone wants my "questionnaire" when I 'm done I'd be happy to forward it on :)

Thanks :)


----------



## Loski83

Hi you could ask why that name was chosen. Any childhood memories or funny stories. Info on grandparents. Favourite foods as baby. Favourite toy. First word. Depends if they are appropriate for the situation though and how much she wants to pass on or be involved later on. Good luck


----------



## PDubs10612

Thanks for the suggestions :)


----------



## green turtle

I am in the process of adopting a sibling set of three preschoolers right now and I too am thinking of questions to ask.

I love your question "What was their first word?"

I am going to ask if there are any stories about them that she can think of.
I would like to know when they started crawling, walking and talking.
I am going to ask about their labour and delivery stories as well as what she craved while she was pregnant.
Are there any favourite books/toys that the child(ren) liked?

I would love your list when you are done :)


----------



## kosh

anything they were/are scared of?


----------



## Try Rocking

Could I have your list when you're done? :)


----------



## PDubs10612

Good luck to all
 



Attached Files:







e23457797c936abddba0c5ea58a1967a.jpg
File size: 26.3 KB
Views: 39


----------



## Try Rocking

Thank you!


----------



## dreamofabean

I wasn't able to meet my lo's birth family but there are things I would have loved to ask! 
Simple things such as cravings in pregnancy, first outfit they wore, anything they would like their child to know, what are the bps hobbies/ interests. Have they ever suffered from nightmares/ night terrors (my boy does) etc. Lots of simple things that make a difference to you once child is born or for them once they're older.
Also.. Who does child look like etc x


----------

